# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Dynasty

## Mr Humphries

What was people's favourite clips of Dynasty?

I love the scenes with Alexis and Dominique Deveraux:

"Alexis, I didn't thankyou for your present [She slaps Alexis[

Fabulous Bitching !

----------


## Hannelene

> What was people's favourite clips of Dynasty?
> 
> I love the scenes with Alexis and Dominique Deveraux:
> 
> "Alexis, I didn't thankyou for your present [She slaps Alexis[
> 
> Fabulous Bitching !


Dominique Deveraux was so cool she really beat Alexis compared to Krystal's hair pulling and shoulder pad re-arranging  :Smile:

----------


## Hannelene

I loved it when they were all killed/injured at the wedding in Moldovia!

----------


## lizann

I loved Steven Carrington - he was my favourite character

----------


## Hannelene

They gay son if i'm right?

----------


## Hannelene

was it his wife Claudia that died in a hotel fire?

----------


## tammyy2j

Was or is this soap ever repeated?

I was a big fan

----------


## Bryan

> Was or is this soap ever repeated?
> 
> I was a big fan


first 3 series are out on dvd at the moment tammy!

----------

tammyy2j (01-07-2009)

----------


## lizann

Yes Steven Carrington was gay and he was married to Krystal's niece Sammy Jo

----------


## lizann



----------


## Chris_2k11

I've never seen this

----------


## Hannelene

I have never seen this repeated anywhere- is there a reason for this?

----------


## zetpayments

Can anyone help me out with this?

----------


## Hannelene

Help with what?

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Hannelene

How odd......

----------


## GossipGirl

What was dynasty I am a little young to remember this

----------


## Meh

> What was dynasty I am a little young to remember this


American soap opera that had the nation glued due to its high flying trash content.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynasty_%28TV_series%29

----------


## GossipGirl

High Flying Trash content :Rotfl:  
Sounds like I missed nothing

----------


## Hannelene

You missed a lot! Superbitch Alexis Carrington Colby Dexter- Can't remember what order her full name went as she had so many husbands

----------


## GossipGirl

still not convinced  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

The cat fights with Krsytal and Alexis or Alexis and Dominique were pretty good,

----------


## tammyy2j

Dynasty starts on CBS Drama Sky 149 Nov 16th  :Cheer:

----------


## Hannelene

OMG really from the beginning?

----------


## tammyy2j

> OMG really from the beginning?


yes  :Cheer:

----------


## Hannelene

i won't get to see it as I recently moved and no longer have sky now have BT Vision  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

US soap Dynasty 'to be made into a film


The creators of 1980s soap Dynasty have announced plans to turn the US series into a film, according to reports.

Esther and Richard Shapiro are working on a prequel about Blake Carrington finding out he is heir to the family's oil empire.

"It was my daughter Florie's notion to do a prequel, and that sounded very good to us," Richard Shapiro said.

The original series starred Joan Collins and the late John Forsythe and ran from 1981 to 1989.

"We've given thought to the movie before and we've been approached by a lot of companies," Shapiro told the E! Online website.

"But no one seemed to have a proper fix on it. Then suddenly we said, 'Let's do it [ourselves]!' - and we're the ones to do it."

The movie version will be set in the 1960s and will feature Blake's love affair with Collins' character Alexis.

Catfights, glamour and giant shoulder pads became synonymous with the show, which also starred Linda Evans and the late Christopher Cazenove.


BBC News

----------


## tammyy2j

> The movie version will be set in the 1960s and will feature Blake's love affair with Collins' character Alexis.


Wasnt Alexis Blake's first wife was there an affair also?

----------


## Perdita

JOAN Collins says she'd love to return as Alexis Colby — after being told that a Dynasty revival may be on the cards.
Joan, 78, who played Alexis from 1981 to 1989, said: "I've been in constant contact with Esther Shapiro, who wrote it, and apparently they've written a script.

But I can't tell you anything about it - it's top, top secret." The Brit actress added: "I would love to be Alexis again because it was a great role."

Eighties rival Dallas has already made a comeback.

But Joan confessed that a return of Dynasty could be difficult following the death last year of John Forsythe, who played Alexis's ex-husband Blake Carrington.

The Sun

----------

